# Health problems anyone, heads up would be nice from long timers!



## Fab (Aug 29, 2017)

Hmm, I am pretty healthy for now....terrible eyesight but thank god for contact lenses.

Anyway, it's looking like I'm gonna be in this for the long haul and if I am going to compete with those composers working for media at 13+ hours a day, I imagine it comes with a few unexpected health surprises in the future.

So far, I know rsi is gonna be important (helps to be ambidextrous on the keyboard and mouse)

what else....bad back probably, but that seems to apply for all computer based desk jobs.

---

Anything else, I think a good amount has been said about the effects on our mental health but I bet there are more physical things to be talked about.

Or or is that, bad back, shit eyes? Not so bad...

---

All this is meant in good humor so apologies in advance If I appear to be making light of your personal situation, whatever it might be.

thankyou,

Fab.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 30, 2017)

Health problems shoud not be discussed on open forums. Please consult with the proper medical professional to treat you illnesses. We will not be held liable for the lifestyle choices you make in regards to your personal health, safety, and wellbeing.

Thank you.


----------



## tack (Aug 30, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> We will not be held liable for the lifestyle choices you make in regards to your personal health, safety, and wellbeing.


Does that go without saying?

I don't see why the subject shouldn't be discussed, especially when it comes to recounting experiences. Otherwise the same argument could be applied to _anything _of mild importance.


----------



## storyteller (Aug 30, 2017)

I was always told, *"the items you should spend the most money on are the items that separate you from the ground."* It was intended to mean spend money on great shoes, on a great mattress, on quality tires, etc. But I'll throw in one more from experience that pertains to your question... Get the best chair available. Seriously, go sit in every chair in every store until you find one that you want separating your butt and the ground for 13 hours a day.  Then look at the price, shrug, and buy it anyway.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 30, 2017)

Yepp, ergonomics are important. Good chair but also a place where you can sit upright (not bending towards the screen because it's too far away). I had problems with all of that (mouse arm, back pain, muscle tension) and it disappeared when I bought a good chair, fixed that mouse pad at the arm rest and brought the screen an arm length away from my eyes when sitting upright at the keyboard.
Second is a good monitor system. Avoid long working times with head phones. Don't listen too loud. For listening (between phases of editing and recording) stand up and move around. And avoid too much of the same movements. More key commands than mouse. Real faders instead screen editing. Things like that.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 30, 2017)

"Sitting is the new smoking"

If you google that you will find a lot of research that 21 century people sit too much and what it does to our health:
- low metabolism rate, yet we eat like we do bodily work
- poor posture, leads to all kinds of ailments, pains & structural disbalances
- no muscular training, means atrophy
- etc, etc

If you sit a lot it is wise to look for a system where you need to move around every 30 minutes for example, take good breaks with lunch, etc


----------



## Saxer (Aug 30, 2017)

And don't work 13+ hours every day. It's good to have projects where you need to and it's good to know that you are able to if needed. But it's also important to have phases with less or even without work and enjoy it without fear. It will avoid burn out and stress diseases in the long term.


----------



## will_m (Aug 31, 2017)

Can't recommend getting a high quality chair enough. I was having back pain with my cheap and cheerful office chair, switched to a Herman Miller and within a week back pain gone.

It was expensive but if it broke I'd get another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## robharvey (Aug 31, 2017)

Not something you want to admit openly on a forum, but you neeeedd NEEEED that chair to be supportive and comfortable. Otherwise your guts will hate you and you'll develop all sorts of stuff you might misdiagnose as the dreaded C word. 

I've pretty much bypassed health problems, that were on the horizon, by walking in the morning and buying a comfortable chair. Herman Miller stuff for me, is just an occupational necessity. A cost that need to be factored in to your business plan. That peace of mind is as valuable as the chair.


----------



## Tiko (Aug 31, 2017)

A good chair and regular exercise. I take walks several times a day and lift weights. Definitely makes those 24+ hour sessions easier!


----------



## NameOfBand (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm surprised not that many mention exercise. I think it's very important to make up for all the sitting and to strengthen the supportive musculature. And as people say a good chair.


----------



## passsacaglia (Aug 31, 2017)

+1 Exercise and a good chair. You can do some "deadlifts" at home or do lying back raises/supermans for lower back training.
Can you adjust the height on your desk btw? Just curious.
And like Tiko also said, try to get some walks in between your work, that's good for your brain if it gets some fresh air also and some re-thinking.

Due to less sleep in the long run you'll weaken your immune system. Ofc people sleep 3-4 hours a day without a problem, but we all know the body will need its rest and re-boots.
For immune system boost I'd go Vitamin D3 aim for 4000-5000IU a day just to be sure your defence system's barrier is 110% in shape.
But that's just me. I also take curcumin pills for the anti-inflammatory boost and for body detox.


----------



## tack (Aug 31, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> For immune system boost I'd go Vitamin D3 aim for 4000-5000IU a day just to be sure your defence system's barrier is 110% in shape. But that's just me. I also take curcumin pills for the anti-inflammatory boost and for body detox.


Also there are many good homeopathic remedies to counteract the negative effects of long sitting episodes. And acupuncture will do wonders. And find a good chiropractor. Crucially, the psychic down the street will be able to advise which days you should avoid working to improve your long term health -- heed the warnings from tarot cards! Ensure your chakras are aligned and your chi is flowing strongly by visiting a qualified Reiki master routinely. Also energy crystals are invaluable here: I like to keep near orange creedite near my DAW, and pink danburite under my pillow.


----------



## robharvey (Aug 31, 2017)

I'd also like to add drinking enough is hugely important. I like lemon water!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Aug 31, 2017)

robharvey said:


> I'd also like to add drinking enough is hugely important. I like lemon water!


Let me be the first to say I drink more than enough. And it isn't water!


----------



## AdamAlake (Aug 31, 2017)

Making a home gym can save you a lot of problems later on.


----------



## robharvey (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## PaulBrimstone (Aug 31, 2017)

robharvey said:


>


Ha! That seems picture perfect for my needs, Rob!


----------



## Mornats (Aug 31, 2017)

I'd recommend looking after your ears and take steps now to avoid tinitus, even if you're not suffering from it yet. When it hits (and it got me recently) it's a nightmare.


----------



## passsacaglia (Aug 31, 2017)

Mornats said:


> I'd recommend looking after your ears and take steps now to avoid tinitus, even if you're not suffering from it yet. When it hits (and it got me recently) it's a nightmare.


Very true! 
Have an BSc in Audiology and a MSc in Public health informatics, know for sure that long term exposure to sounds (loud and moderate) over time and especially night time is most harmful for our auditory system. At night our bodies (and ofc ear system) is most vulnerable, so try keep volumes low at night and in the early hours if u are going headphones mode. Made a study on DJ's and tinnitus, many of our refs got the same results that night exposure and in the long run/long exposure was the main thing causing tinnitus. And ofc traumas but...yeah.  
Sorry for bad english hehe I just finished my workout and have 10% energy and brain activity left haha!


----------



## AlexRuger (Sep 3, 2017)

Tinnitus just hit me recently too. To be honest, it's put me in a pretty dark place. No more silence ever again, and I have a fucking B (up at nearly 10k, no less) ringing 24/7. At least I can pretend I have perfect pitch now, I guess.

People commit suicide due to tinnitus. Not that I will, but I can certainly understand the inclination. I'm starting to habituate, but the first week was absolute hell. It's difficult to describe to people who haven't experienced it, but it can really rock your mental health. You simply can't escape it. Hard to come to terms with it.

I work at 70 dB on a _loud_ day, wear earplugs whenever I use a blender or my sink's garbage disposal or something like that, avoid trauma whenever possible by wearing earplugs at even quiet concerts. I thought I was doing everything right, but as passacaglia says, it's the long exposure that really does you in. Even if you're careful like I've always been, it seems that in this business, developing tinnitus is a matter of chance. Be careful, everyone, and my condolences if you end up with it.

Beyond tinnitus, I've suffered a lot of weird health problems over the years--also some very recently. It's very difficult to deal with in this business, and the only way I've survived when things hit is because I thankfully work with understanding clients, and luckily have somehow not had things happen close to a deadline. Not that I'm falling apart or anything, but I seem to have more things go wrong than most people my age. It's incredibly annoying. I just want to work but every now and then my health goes to shit for weeks at a time.

And no, I'm not a hypochondriac. 

Oh, and regarding RSI...that's a big one for me. I have to use an ergonomic keyboard now. I'd suggest everyone switch to one to prevent it from happening in the first place, but most people go "that looks weird." Trust me, preventing RSI (and tinnitus) is far, far better than dealing with them once they happen. They're permanent, and they blow. Ergonomic keyboards rule.

And to parrot everyone else, get a good chair. It's probably the reason my back is the one part of my body that hasn't rebelled against me.


----------



## mac (Sep 4, 2017)

I try to take care of myself physically, training mma, lifting weights, snowboarding, and a lot of cycling. Around 18 months ago I was on my bike and a car drove into me, leaving me with 2 broken arms, fingers, knees damaged, bulging discs in my lower back etc etc. 

Most of these issues I can cope with, but my left wrist was/is particularly bad. Following a second op a couple of months back, they're going to have to fuse my wrist to my arm due to the damage and aggressive arthritis that's set in. I have no wrist movement to speak of so anything that involves wrist movement of any kind (instruments, cooking, exercise, wiping your arse) is out of the window. I was never much good at two handed piano, but not being able to play guitar is a bit depressing.

Anyway, although the situation's far from ideal, I'm making the most of it. I have no doubts that if I wasn't in decent shape before the accident, I'd have been in a much worse state now. So yeah, treat your personal health like you would a savings account, because you never know when you might need to withdraw a little something.


----------



## mac (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh, and although a good chair's a no-brainer, a good mattress is too, probably even more so.


----------



## AlexRuger (Sep 4, 2017)

mac said:


> So yeah, treat your personal health like you would a savings account, because you never know when you might need to withdraw a little something.



Well said.


----------



## gregh (Sep 4, 2017)

I now practice and teach Tai Chi. Very good low stress exercise that has seated forms that can be useful as well. I'm 60 and developed arthritis in my fingers which is a real drag. I was so looking forward to spending a lot more time on guitar when I retired but... - not such a big deal in the disability stakes, I consider myself incredibly lucky health wise. I had a retina come off once which was a big deal at the time, but great surgery saved my eyesight so I'm really fortunate there.


----------



## robharvey (Sep 4, 2017)

I can't remember who said it but "Buy good socks and a good mattress. You're in one or the other all the time and will likely die in one."


----------



## dathyr1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Besides being a musician, I am also a pretty good golfer at the age of 67.

Last fall I was taking a golf lesson trying to get more distance with my Driver and hit too many Driver shots and few days later my left knee started to hurt. Found I had torn some of the nuiscus in the left knee. I just recently had knee surgery August 10th and now going through Rehab. Found out I should not try to do a young mans swing-<hehe>

Cant get to my music computer right now since it is down in the Basement. Hopefully in a few weeks I can get back to my music stuff again.

take care,
Dave


----------



## NameOfBand (Sep 4, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> Tinnitus just hit me recently too. To be honest, it's put me in a pretty dark place. No more silence ever again, and I have a fucking B (up at nearly 10k, no less) ringing 24/7. At least I can pretend I have perfect pitch now, I guess.
> 
> People commit suicide due to tinnitus. Not that I will, but I can certainly understand the inclination. I'm starting to habituate, but the first week was absolute hell. It's difficult to describe to people who haven't experienced it, but it can really rock your mental health. You simply can't escape it. Hard to come to terms with it.
> 
> ...


So sad to hear Alex! Stay strong! Do you think it's common to get tinnitus if you take all the precautions like you do? It seems you just were very unlucky?


----------



## robharvey (Sep 4, 2017)

Those who have tinnitus - there is a way you can relieve it -


----------



## AlexRuger (Sep 4, 2017)

NameOfBand said:


> Do you think it's common to get tinnitus if you take all the precautions like you do? It seems you just were very unlucky?



Could be bad luck, but I'm holding out hope that it's eustachian tube dysfunction or caused by neck/jaw tension from grinding my teeth while I sleep. I wear a splint now but it can take months to reverse this stuff.

It's likely permanent, though. At that point the cause doesn't really matter.


----------



## AlexRuger (Sep 4, 2017)

robharvey said:


> Those who have tinnitus - there is a way you can relieve it -




Doesn't work for me or the majority of people who have it. That stimulates the vagus nerve, and if the tinnitus is somatic (caused by muscle tension), then for some it can relieve it. If it's caused by sound exposure or something else, you're screwed.


----------



## Fab (Sep 5, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> Doesn't work for me or the majority of people who have it. That stimulates the vagus nerve, and if the tinnitus is somatic (caused by muscle tension), then for some it can relieve it. If it's caused by sound exposure or something else, you're screwed.



I guess, on a positive note....It's always interesting just how deeply you learn a condition once it affects you or your family.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Sep 5, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> Tinnitus just hit me recently too. To be honest, it's put me in a pretty dark place. No more silence ever again, and I have a fucking B (up at nearly 10k, no less) ringing 24/7. At least I can pretend I have perfect pitch now, I guess.
> 
> People commit suicide due to tinnitus. Not that I will, but I can certainly understand the inclination. I'm starting to habituate, but the first week was absolute hell. It's difficult to describe to people who haven't experienced it, but it can really rock your mental health. You simply can't escape it. Hard to come to terms with it.
> 
> ...


Ghee, I am so sorry to hear about your troubles. I can certainly commiserate when it comes to having a body that breaks down too often from a young age - it really sucks, but you build up a great internal resilience, but others never know how much you are actually suffering. Getting understanding from others can be hard (you're not even looking for sympathy, just understanding), so you try to hide it as best you can.

I suddenly had a ringing come on in my ears when I was still at school - God it drove me mad, at first the doctor could not work out why it happened. Then they realised it was because all the muscles in my neck and shoulder had seized up and gone so rock-hard they were pressing on my nerves and this was causing this. Eventually this got fixed, so I sincerely hope this is what is causing it for you.

I wish you the best of luck with your health and much success in your career, pal!


----------



## AlexRuger (Sep 5, 2017)

SillyMidOn said:


> Ghee, I am so sorry to hear about your troubles. I can certainly commiserate when it comes to having a body that breaks down too often from a young age - it really sucks, but you build up a great internal resilience, but others never know how much you are actually suffering. Getting understanding from others can be hard (you're not even looking for sympathy, just understanding), so you try to hide it as best you can.
> 
> I suddenly had a ringing come on in my ears when I was still at school - God it drove me mad, at first the doctor could not work out why it happened. Then they realised it was because all the muscles in my neck and shoulder had seized up and gone so rock-hard they were pressing on my nerves and this was causing this. Eventually this got fixed, so I sincerely hope this is what is causing it for you.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with your health and much success in your career, pal!



Thanks man. Despite all this crap I've done quite well for myself, if it's not too lame to say that. I typically don't talk about it--like you said, you tend to hide it--but lately it's hit a new low. Sucks, but you just keep on keeping on.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Sep 6, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> Thanks man. Despite all this crap I've done quite well for myself, if it's not too lame to say that. I typically don't talk about it--like you said, you tend to hide it--but lately it's hit a new low. Sucks, but you just keep on keeping on.


Nope not too lame to say at all - from your previous posts, which are always insightful and interesting to read (unlike a lot of posts on this forum...) I can tell your are doing well, and thumbs up to you.

Many, many famous artists and musicians have suffered ill health throughout their career, and I remember reading a piece on that it could be possible that people who suffer pain/physical illness, and therefore end up spending more time having to recuperate, and therefore more time on their own/in bed/pontificating, and therefore have more time to think and therefore more time to come up with ideas etc as well as being doggedly determined to succeed despite the odds. I am paraphrasing hugely now, but it was an interesting piece to read.

Most famous of all is Beethoven of course, who was so distraught by his worsening deafness, he contemplated suicide, then wrote the famous Heiligenstadt Testament, which was a sort of battle cry against his illness.


----------

